# Other Pets > Birds >  Cockatiel's Super Small Egg

## Jay_Bunny

I have a female cockatiel and on occasion she does lay eggs. Usually 2 and she forgets about them quickly and I simply remove them. Just today, Sydney laid another egg (she just laid a few week ago) but this one is really tiny. 

Normal Sized Eggs - sorry, nothing to compare it to, but this was her first clutch of eggs. 


The egg she just laid today - compared to a penny.


Any thoughts? Do they lay really small eggs on occasion? She's just never laid one this tiny before.

----------


## Mike41793

Haha thats cool. Id use a needle to drain it and let it dry out and keep it!

----------


## pookie!

Does she get calcium supplements and stuff? 

Sometimes birds just lay smaller eggs, that egg probably would never have hatched (just hypothetically) though.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

She does not get calcium supplements. I feed her a pelleted diet with a little bit of seeds every day. She also gets millet every other day and occasional treat sticks.

----------


## KornSnake

I used to breed parrots prior to having kids.  I have also raised chickens as well.  While none of me parrots ever have done this, my chickens have.  Is you get an egg that is significantly smaller than the rest, it may not have a yolk.  Those are otherwise known as "fart" eggs.  when she gets tires of them and you remove them, Id check it to see in case it ever happens again then you will know or sure.

----------

